# Bonding help needed in Stoke on Trent? anyone help?



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Hiya folks

Well i am wondering if i have done the right thing having a new friend for my bereaved Toto who lost his brother last week we got a baby female bun and rather than putting her in with him which would be silly i know i kept her in our old hutch inside the bunny shed, letting them both sniff and get to know each other through the bars, well i keep going in letting her in the main shed part and him in the hutch and they been fine sniffing and eating along side one another until yesterday he went for her i was so scared i pushed him away i was so scared i am not sure i am up to this bonding, i really thought i would of been ok cause Toto is such a lovely natured rabbit loves cuddles lets you pick him up is so affectionate and licks me and did his brother it was a lovely relationship between them to watch but i honestly think i have been too hasty to get him some company and wonder if i will ever be able let her in th shed with him i cant keep her penned in the hutch forever, i know i was silly i should of cleaned the shed thoroughly before doing anything but i didnt realise all this until after reading all on here and i feel silly now that i have ruined any chance of him and her being friends(

si have a few options please let me know which i should do i am so scared of it all right now and upset i have been silly

OPtion 1 take them both to a rescue no matter how far we have to travel to get them bonded in the meantime totally jet wash and use vinegar to clean the inside of shed replacing any carpet or bedding and litter trays with new. (does anyone know any bonding places in Stoke on Trent)

Option 2 - keep on with the slow introduce letting her out to give her scent and let him in the hutch to leave his.

Option 3 - clear out our kids playhouse and partition it with gate leave them in there for few weeks whilst cleaning shed again and introduce each other to each section bit everyday.

Option 4 - Rehome her and let Toto enjoy his space 

Option 5 - basically let them live in shed together but separated giving them a day each to have the run of the shed and run whilst keeping other on in hutch as in they have every other day the run of the shed and run and take it in turns but let them free range in garden at weekend like i do with toto supervised but take that in turns.

I just really dont know which way to turn i have been silly i think and hasty but i wanted a new bun to get settled before winter for him ;-( 

xxx

PS Toto has been netuered last year i have been told by vet no rush to get poppy as would only be for health reasons (cancer) Toto had his VHD yesterday and Poppy had her 1st Myxi so they up to date with jabs poppy due for VHD 2 weeks time i took them in separate carriers to be safe


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would advise to keep them next to each other as you started until your girl is old enough to be spayed then gradually bond them together. Hormones can do funny thing and he may scent them on your girl! 
We had all our rabbits spayed and neutered and have group of 4 And 3 but we didn't bond them until they were all done but they are inseparable now. We also had a bonded pair who were together for 2 years, but when we put them out in a run one day and another un- spayed doe was next to them it caused them to fight! 
I would think you would then have a could chance of bonding them so long as you do it over a period of time. I have bonded several pairs and groups and the only ones I had problems with was the one unspayed!


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

ChatterPuss said:


> I would advise to keep them next to each other as you started until your girl is old enough to be spayed then gradually bond them together. Hormones can do funny thing and he may scent them on your girl!
> We had all our rabbits spayed and neutered and have group of 4 And 3 but we didn't bond them until they were all done but they are inseparable now. We also had a bonded pair who were together for 2 years, but when we put them out in a run one day and another un- spayed doe was next to them it caused them to fight!
> I would think you would then have a could chance of bonding them so long as you do it over a period of time. I have bonded several pairs and groups and the only ones I had problems with was the one unspayed!


thanks for the reply so even though he has been done the hormones coming from her via her scent will be upsetting him or causing him to scuffle with her?

i will do my big clean this weekend in the shed remove the old hutch cause its falling apart and once cleaned put them both back in but section her in a dog crate does that sound ok then when she is 6 months old ger her spayed and try the whole process from scratch in the meantime do you think i should keep letting them have contact out of the bars or just keep them living alongside each other but throught the bars - shall i take it in turns to let them have the run of the shed cause i cant bear her to be penned for next 4 months! i feel cruel will i have to do the whole re-clean once she has been done cause of the scents or will he recognise its same bun once she goes back in after the op? oh goodness its all so new and i feel like a new bunny owner again even though i have kept bunnies for past 15 months with no problems other than stasis eeek did i do the right thing getting a bunny friend?

sorry for all the questions i just need that help at the mo to get it all straight in my head xxx:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I would advise spitting the shed and leaving them separate until she is healed after her spay as any fights now could cause bonding to become difficult, I would try to make it so there is a gap in the pen across the shed as buns can cause serious injuries if they can meet through the bars


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

As above!
I would agree to split the shed so they can see and smell each other but not get to each other. Also leave it a good 6 weeks after her spay to let her hormones drop and for her to heal fully. Then bond gradually in as small space as poss. I used to put mine in a small pet carrier and sit in an evening with the top open stroking them both together and transferring scents - they were less likely to fight as there's no room to get away. If they started to scuffle I would jiggle the carrier and they'd snuggle up for reassurance (some people take them for a car ride, but I find it better siting with them). 
I then gradually increase the size of pen/ run as they tolerate each other. they may still have few spattles but this is all part of the bonding and gaining top bun status. I would just squirt them with a water spray and this sparked off washing and before long they were washing each other which aided the bonding. 
If you take your time and don't rush it you should end up with a happy 'couple' and I'm sure your bunny will be happy you got him a companion. They love to be sociable and I hate to see single bunnies!


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

ChatterPuss said:


> As above!
> I would agree to split the shed so they can see and smell each other but not get to each other. Also leave it a good 6 weeks after her spay to let her hormones drop and for her to heal fully. Then bond gradually in as small space as poss. I used to put mine in a small pet carrier and sit in an evening with the top open stroking them both together and transferring scents - they were less likely to fight as there's no room to get away. If they started to scuffle I would jiggle the carrier and they'd snuggle up for reassurance (some people take them for a car ride, but I find it better siting with them).
> I then gradually increase the size of pen/ run as they tolerate each other. they may still have few spattles but this is all part of the bonding and gaining top bun status. I would just squirt them with a water spray and this sparked off washing and before long they were washing each other which aided the bonding.
> If you take your time and don't rush it you should end up with a happy 'couple' and I'm sure your bunny will be happy you got him a companion. They love to be sociable and I hate to see single bunnies!


I am not sure how to split the shed i will post pics later tonight to give you idea of set up now i would be too scared to stroke when they were both in carrier you are very brave:lol::eek6:

i dont suppose you fancy becoming a bunny bonder?:wink::smilewinkgrin: i would pay hee hee only kidding i just wish i could take them some rescue let them do it i am just a wimp! and whilst they are away clean shed and revamp for arrival oh we can but wish eh, i guess its gonna be a long haul but i am hoping worth it in the end i just hate the fact we have long cold dark winter coming up which wont help with all this i find it hard to keep them happy in the winter as it is as we spend less time outside with them we have laminate all through and they hate it they just slip and slide all over the place so thats not an option the kitche has carpet tiles so could do my introducing in there with a pen across our doorway with me sitting in with them? so you think Toto will be happier with a friend rather than left alone? shall i still do deep clean in shed or just wait now until she is spayed will Flopsy's scent(RIP ) be confusing things


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

If you have a rescue centre near you, then you can ask if they will bond the buns for you, many will for a small donation 

I would say Toto will 100% prefer a friend rather than being on his own  As for the clean it is up to you, Flopsy's scent won't be confusing things. Toto is just defending his territory from the strange bunny lol


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

im worried about the same thing. I've got a little female bunny coming home with me tomorrow. i want to bond her with my two males but I'm so worried about it, she has not been spayed yet and the owners don't even no how old she is. shes not really been lucked after well bless her. i dont no if to keep her in my room till i get her done and then try bond them or just give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

nattylops said:


> im worried about the same thing. I've got a little female bunny coming home with me tomorrow. i want to bond her with my two males but I'm so worried about it, she has not been spayed yet and the owners don't even no how old she is. shes not really been lucked after well bless her. i dont no if to keep her in my room till i get her done and then try bond them or just give it a go and see what happens.


I would neuter first as the smell of an entire doe could start your boy's fighting.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I would neuter first as the smell of an entire doe could start your boy's fighting.


thank you,  looks like im going to have a little bun in my room for a while


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would agree. it is always best to spay and neuter before bonding!


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

ye i got my boys done as soon as they was able to, but not all people do the right thing, but ill let her settle for maybe a week and then get her done.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

nattylops said:


> ye i got my boys done as soon as they was able to, but not all people do the right thing, but ill let her settle for maybe a week and then get her done.


Make sure you leave her a good while after before trying to bond as you don't want to upset your boys!


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> Make sure you leave her a good while after before trying to bond as you don't want to upset your boys!


ill leave it about 4 weeks ? to let her heal up. is that long enough ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

nattylops said:


> ill leave it about 4 weeks ? to let her heal up. is that long enough ?


Leave it 6-8 weeks to make sure no hormones get in the way


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> If you have a rescue centre near you, then you can ask if they will bond the buns for you, many will for a small donation
> 
> I would say Toto will 100% prefer a friend rather than being on his own  As for the clean it is up to you, Flopsy's scent won't be confusing things. Toto is just defending his territory from the strange bunny lol


the only rescue centre is an old guy (no disrespect) who had trouble remembering what bunnies he had got told me come up then rang me saying he had got them wrong they werent what he thought they were i had no confidence in him to be honest just from talking to him hmy: sounds like he runs it from his home and the address looks that way, the only other one was RSPCA in burton on trent about anhour away and with the not being just a rabbit rescue not sure they wuld do it? i put them together again just and oh my he proper went for her not sure i have the guts to do all this he seems proper upset by her being anywhere near him as if to say leave me alone? i havent the time to watch them i work full time and have two very young children i just think oh my what have i done!? the only thing i could do is home Poppy the new bun in the wendy house and get a friend from same litter this weekend she is petrified bless her i just not sure Toto will accept another bun looking at how he went for her it scared me so much i could of cried for her i havent the guts to do this as its gonna take us well into winter months before they can bond properly once she has been done, if i get a friend for poppy from same litter do i get another girl cause i want to be able to take them to be spayed at the same time, i found this process so easy with two boys! whereas a girl and boy will be done at separate times and there is no point me getting her a male bun for this reason otherwise i will end up with 3 unbonded bunnies on my hands oh my i just really cant decide what to do my hubby is happy to make a new home with run from wendy house bless him but i set out to get a new friend for Toto


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't let them meet again, wait until she is neutered and then bond them on neutral territory. Even if you decide to get a friend for her there is no guarantee that they will stay friends until they are old enough to be spayed.

Toto will act completely differently once she is spayed, I had two does that got in together before they were neutered which resulted in one losing a chunk of her ear. Now they are spayed they are best friends in a group 

If you keep allowing them to meet you will just stress them out and risk the chance that they won't be able to be bonded due to fighting.


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Don't let them meet again, wait until she is neutered and then bond them on neutral territory. Even if you decide to get a friend for her there is no guarantee that they will stay friends until they are old enough to be spayed.
> 
> Toto will act completely differently once she is spayed, I had two does that got in together before they were neutered which resulted in one losing a chunk of her ear. Now they are spayed they are best friends in a group
> 
> If you keep allowing them to meet you will just stress them out and risk the chance that they won't be able to be bonded due to fighting.


what have you got in the group with your two does? i just thought if i get another female for poppy from same litter let them go for op together like i did toto and flopsy they could come back together and be homes like i did before with my two boys? they were fine with each other i realise i may not be so lucky i was thinking then in future i could bond the 3 once they are all settled and done and they could all live happily in the shed? i am being niave sp? shall i convert this wendy house anyway for poppy just incase things dont work out they both have ample homes i cant bear the thought of her being cooped up in the hutch its so dark on the floor toto can sit on window ledge for air and light she has no light on the floor the wendy house would just need a run attached as 6 months is a long time for her to be segregated in the shed shall i do that what a shame they may both end up living alone though through the winter? oh i am so upset i just wish Flopsy was still with us i cant believe all this is happening we had it all sorted with them life is so unfair thanks Bernie you are a godsend for listening to me xx


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Leave it 6-8 weeks to make sure no hormones get in the way


I would agree .....I usually say minimum 6 weeks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

pinkyblare said:


> what have you got in the group with your two does? i just thought if i get another female for poppy from same litter let them go for op together like i did toto and flopsy they could come back together and be homes like i did before with my two boys? they were fine with each other i realise i may not be so lucky i was thinking then in future i could bond the 3 once they are all settled and done and they could all live happily in the shed? i am being niave sp? shall i convert this wendy house anyway for poppy just incase things dont work out they both have ample homes i cant bear the thought of her being cooped up in the hutch its so dark on the floor toto can sit on window ledge for air and light she has no light on the floor the wendy house would just need a run attached as 6 months is a long time for her to be segregated in the shed shall i do that what a shame they may both end up living alone though through the winter? oh i am so upset i just wish Flopsy was still with us i cant believe all this is happening we had it all sorted with them life is so unfair thanks Bernie you are a godsend for listening to me xx


In that group I have 2 bucks and 3 does (only the boy's are related) although Reed is still in quarantine at the moment but he will be rejoining the group very soon 
Bonding a big group isn't easy tho, you really need to know bunny body language to stop anything before it even starts, it took me a week before I was happy to leave them unsupervised (any sleep I did get was on the floor by the pen haha)

What I would recommend for you is if you are able to convert the playhouse for Poppy for now as you have a while before she can be neutered and it isn't fair on either of your rabbits. Having Poppy in the playhouse away from Toto will help for them to forget each other so that when you are ready to bond you will be starting with a clean slate.
In the mean time you could offer them both a teddy bear for them to cuddle up to. I know it's hard to have single rabbits when all you want is for them to be happy together but they will both thank you in the long run once they are bonded 

You will probably find that once Poppy is neutered and her hormones have calmed down that Toto and her bond with no issues at all


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> In that group I have 2 bucks and 3 does (only the boy's are related) although Reed is still in quarantine at the moment but he will be rejoining the group very soon
> Bonding a big group isn't easy tho, you really need to know bunny body language to stop anything before it even starts, it took me a week before I was happy to leave them unsupervised (any sleep I did get was on the floor by the pen haha)
> 
> What I would recommend for you is if you are able to convert the playhouse for Poppy for now as you have a while before she can be neutered and it isn't fair on either of your rabbits. Having Poppy in the playhouse away from Toto will help for them to forget each other so that when you are ready to bond you will be starting with a clean slate.
> ...


oh thanks bernie so much you have helped me make that decision now and made me feel more at ease with that decision i will do that i will separate them which will break my heart as i didnt want either of them living alone but i know we cant have it any other way i have been hasty in getting her so have to deal with the situation now best i can i have the space and the wendy house to build her a nice home i just hope one day they can live together as husbun and wife? xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

pinkyblare said:


> i just hope one day they can live together as husbun and wife? xx


They will so long as you don't rush things


----------

